# tag lib aufruf falsch



## butalive (2. Dez 2007)

hi liebe leute!
ich hab nur ein kleines problem.
kann mir jemand sage wie ich folgenden aufruf richtig schreibe.

```
<util:textfeld name="<% out.println(sname);%>"/>
```
ich will also beim attribut eine variable reinschreiben, nur so wies ich geschrieben hab funktioniert das nicht.
mfg martin


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2007)

<%=sname%>

Scriptlets und die JSP expressions sind übrigens veraltet und sollten nicht mehr verwendet werden, welchen JSP Standard verwendest du?


----------



## butalive (2. Dez 2007)

also ich hab alles über apache 5.5 laufen.
leider funktioniert die lösung bei mir noch immer nicht.
hier mein ganzer code wenn ich bei meinem attribut ein string z.b.("test") übergebe funktioniert es.



```
<%@taglib uri="/util" prefix="util"%>
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
<form action="index.jsp" method="post">
<%
String sname = "";
if (request.getParameter("name") != null){	
	sname  = request.getParameter("name");
	%><util:textfeld name="<%=sname %>"/><%
}
else{
	out.println("<input type='text' name='name'>");
}
%>
<input type="submit" value="Abschicken" name="abschicken">
</form>



</body>
</html>
```


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2007)

Tomcat 5.5 unterstützt die Servlet Spek. 2.4 und die JSP Spek. 2.0, das ist aktuell.

Was du da machst scheint aus einem Tutorial/Buch von 2000/2001 zu sein.
Ohne fundierte Kenntnisse der Servlet Spek und  der JSP Spek. wird das nix mit Java Webanwendungen, gute Bücher helfen.


----------



## butalive (2. Dez 2007)

nein ist kein tutorial sondern eine einfache übungsaufgabe für die uni.
es funktioniert auch alles, ausser dass ich die blöde variable in meinen tag als attribut reinschreibe.
mfg martin


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2007)

butalive hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein ist kein tutorial sondern eine einfache übungsaufgabe für die uni.


Das nennt man Tutorial 



			
				butalive hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es funktioniert auch alles, ausser dass ich die blöde variable in meinen tag als attribut reinschreibe.
> mfg martin


Was heisst "nicht funktionieren"?
Compilerfehler?
Exception?
Falsches Ergebnis?


----------



## butalive (2. Dez 2007)

hier die fehlermeldung
According to TLD or attribute directive in tag file, attribute name does not accept any expressions


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2007)

tja, das Name Attribut nimmt keine Ausdrücke als Wert an.
Der Name des Attributes sollte immer gleich sein, 'name';
Was sich ändert und den Wert als Expression annimmt, ist der Wert, value.


----------

